# Keep the beer cold



## Angstschreeuw

How to say: Keep the beer cold in Polish?

I'm just a little confused for what case to use. Can somebody explain?

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## grassy

It depends on context. _Trzymaj piwo schłodzone_ or _pilnuj, żeby piwo było schłodzone_ may work.


----------



## jasio

Can also be "trzymaj piwo w chłodzie", "w chłodnym miejscu" are also perfectly ok. Actually, even a direct word-to-word translation "trzymaj piwo zimne" would also mean what you expect. Unlike "trzymaj zimne piwo", which would be used rather as "here, a cold beer for you". ;-)

With regards to the grammatical case: "piwo" is in accusative here (trzymać kogo? co?), but since it's neuter, it has a form identical to the nominative case.


----------



## zaffy

'Trzymaj piwo schłodzone' sounds fine, but I would never say this in every day language. I would say, 'trzymaj piwo w lodówce', 'wsadź piwo do lodówki'


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> 'Trzymaj piwo schłodzone' sounds fine, but I would never say this in every day language. I would say, 'trzymaj piwo w lodówce', 'wsadź piwo do lodówki'


Indeed, it sounds quite formal.


----------



## grassy

zaffy said:


> I would say, 'trzymaj piwo w lodówce', 'wsadź piwo do lodówki'



The problem is this works only in some contexts. If you went camping, keeping the beer cold would mean keeping it in a lake/sea/stream or just leaving it in the shade. That's why my translation is more universal.


----------



## komxxxx

grassy said:


> It depends on context. _Trzymaj piwo schłodzone_ or _pilnuj, żeby piwo było schłodzone_ may work.



_'Trzymaj piwo schłodzone.' _- In my opinion, it seems to be natural and correct in Polish. But the better is just _'Trzymaj zimne piwo.'_


----------

